# Trailer Trash



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://on.aol.com/video/leo-dicaprios-home-on-wheels-517770557?hp=1&playlist=127155&icid=maing-grid7|maing8|dl3|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D309691

Regards, Mike


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice digs. Antother "star" involved in the green movement. I am always amazed at movie stars egos and how they boast about being eco friendly. They tack on a few solar panels and buy an electric car to convince people they are good for the enviroment. The mobile home takes a huge amount of generator power to keep it running not to mention all the green house gas it took to build it.

Maybe Leo will push the electronics industries to make edible cd's and bio digradable plastics and maybe even off the grid movie theaters.

Will Smith and other "stars" have indorsed the green movement yet they are involved in a very large energy consuming greenhouse gas producing industry.

I'm involved in the green movement to. I dont waste gas or energy to watch Hollywood.

CW


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Well said, CW. A few months ago I watched the American Masters series in David Geffen (billionaire music & movie producer). A commentator humorously pointed out that Hollywood big wigs will drive their Toyota Prious to the airport to get to their Lear Jet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That kind of hollywood hippocracy exists and actually prevails in our society because the average low information American is too stupid to understand these retards in hollywood consume and waste about 100x the average American does.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've often wondered how much waste there is in the building movie/tv sets then tearing them down.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> I've often wondered how much waste there is in the building movie/tv sets then tearing them down.


Several movies have been filmed near me and the waste was substantial. A village was built on a farm right behind me. They did a lot of work, then tore it all down.

My favorite is big Al Gore. That mans the biggest hippocrite in the world.


----------

